# Any squirrel doggers here



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

I know there are a couple squirrel dog guys that frequent this sight. Lets see some pictures of your dogs. Here is one of an Original Mountain Cur that I have been working since May. Her name is Betty and she is 16 months old.










not sure why it flipped the pic... sorry


----------



## greencb (Oct 23, 2008)

Greta looking dog. I have been wanting a mountain view Cur for years. I have hunted with MCs in the past and they are great. Enjoy the season.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Nice looking dog doing its job.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Squirrel dogs do they run other game and have to be broke like other hounds?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Don't laugh at me guys...but I have a Border Collie/Husky mix that I have encouraged to chase squirrels since he was a puppy. 

When we go for walks in the woods...he's looking for squirrels. He's got a great eye, and he'll have one in a tree if he sees it in seconds.

He's only a visual hunter...he doesn't seem to track them, or at least he can't distinguish a fresh track from an old track. Yet, as soon as he sees a squirrel, he's off like a shot. 

I've taken three squirrels with my bow this fall and he's tree'd them all for me.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Hackman said:


> Squirrel dogs do they run other game and have to be broke like other hounds?


Luck of the draw. Each dog is different. My last dog loved turkeys. If he found a flock he would get them to roost then go from tree to tree barking at them. The dog I am hunting now has never shown interest in off game. Every once in a while she will find a **** den tree and not want to leave it alone. If she gets like that I have to leash her up go to the truck and try another spot.

The biggest difference between a cur/feist and a hound is the cur/feist wants to hunt to please you. They are also silent on track and wont hear them for the most part till they are treed.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Don't laugh at me guys...but I have a Border Collie/Husky mix that I have encouraged to chase squirrels since he was a puppy.
> 
> When we go for walks in the woods...he's looking for squirrels. He's got a great eye, and he'll have one in a tree if he sees it in seconds.
> 
> ...


Does he bark treed? With a mix like that I would not expect him to use his nose much. Although you get a sight dog out on the right day and you can do good.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm hoping to get the wife convinced into letting me get a dog this spring for hunting. I've heard some good things about black mouth curs for treeing squirrel and ****. What are your thoughts on that No.4shot. Is a black mouth as good as your dog?


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Actually I have some buddies that own BMC's. One of them is a breeder and booking puppies from his next litter. For me its Original Mountain Curs.... Kemmers are nice also. Although I am not kennel blind and will try just about anything.

My advice for anyone wanting a cur or feist is to go to a Michigan Squirrel Dog Assoc. buddy hunt and join a cast. If you see something that you like ask to be on there cast. The best would be to join a cast that has both a cur and a feist so you can see both go side by side. Then pick a strain from those two.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks No.4shot. I would like to give that a try.


----------



## ybbob snewo (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a Ladner Blackmouth Cur that i got from Terri Haken in Alpena. Loyd Frisbie (sp?) also has some awesome blackmouth curs that i believe are already bred or will be bred shortly. A couple of weeks ago, we got 13 squirrel in about equivalent to a full day hunt. We hunted between the heavy rain and wind. I would post pictures on here, but it says that i may not post attachments for some reason. I can do everything but post attachments i guess. It is great to see other squirrel dog people on here. I like both curs and feists, just never owned a feist.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

No.4shot said:


> I know there are a couple squirrel dog guys that frequent this sight. Lets see some pictures of your dogs. Here is one of an Original Mountain Cur that I have been working since May. Her name is Betty and she is 16 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY !!!!

I know that dog. She wouldn't pose for me like that though.:lol:


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

This squirel dog stuff is new to me but its a riot. My buddy has 3 jack russels that we hunt over. One usually gets left home because she likes porkys. That kind of ruins a hunt when a dog gets 100 quills in it. The oldest is 14 with cateracs but still the solidest dog he has. Her replacement is 4 and is turning into a liar because his kids taught him to run chipmunks all summer. They still tree alot of rats. Up in these parts they are few and far between so a dog helps. Maybe my brittany will pick up and start treeing rats too.


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

Doc Holiday,

I have hunted and bred Ladner BMC's for the past 19 years. Before this I owned hounds. Never had any fiest or mountain curs so I know nothing about them. 

I love the Ladner BMC's. They are amazing dogs in the right hands. These dogs aim to please. You make them your friend and then your hunting partner. All of the dogs I have owned have been house dogs. They lay on the couch next to me when their not out hunting. I truly believe you make a dog better by bringing it inside and making it your friend. 

My dogs hunt squirrel and ****. Yes you will need to break them off of things you don't want them hunting, just like most other dogs. Although I have to say they learn alot quicker then hounds what they are supposed to be chasing. 

These dogs are very smart and easy to train but you can't train them like a hound. They are not hard headed and don't normally need a heavy hand. A mere scolding in most cases will get your point across. These dogs absolutely hate being in trouble and do every thing they can to stay on good terms with you. 

The key to an amazing BMC is socialization with people and other dogs starting from a pup. Training starting at a very early age. These dogs normally are early starters. I've had some start treeing at 3 months of age. The pup will let you know when it's ready to start hunting. You can see the maturity. You have to have the time to take the pup to the woods. 

Good luck with your search for a pup. I don't know of anyone that's selling BMC pups at this time. 

Terri Haken


----------

